

Predictions for 2010 - brianbreslin
http://brianbreslin.com/10-predictions-for-2010/

======
malnourish
Some pretty good predictions that seem quite obvious due to hindsight bias but
would we have thought the same in '09? I think a few seemed fairly feasible
but I don't know if I would have staked such predictions like Brian did. Bravo

~~~
brianbreslin
thanks, appreciate it. working on my 2011 predictions now.

~~~
tejaswiy
Am subscribing to your blog, like right now.

------
alexobenauer
Wow. Brian Breslin, I am officially consulting you on all my major life
decisions.

~~~
brianbreslin
I can be on your life board of advisors if you like. ;-)

------
matthiaswh
Wow. Can't wait to see what you have to say about 2011. I hope they're all
positive predictions, because everyone knows what is coming in 2012. :)

------
thehigherlife
can anyone post the list? our proxy is blocking it.

~~~
auxbuss
1\. Facebook hits 500M users by Q3 2010.

2\. Facebook makes a huuuge mobile push

3\. Facebook acquires Foursquare or Brightkite

4\. Hulu emphasizes the social layer to tv watching.

5\. MySpace has a major overhaul

6\. Someone will finally make it easy for small businesses to get online

7\. Social gaming companies evolve out of facebook.com

8\. Electronic Arts “socializes” some of their top games

9\. Physical P2P credit card transactions/money transfers don’t take off

10\. Twitter undergoes a major re-org design wise.

------
tejaswiy
Holy shit!

